# Which Player has the most graceful game in the league?



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Which Player has the most graceful game in the league?

By this I mean a player playing with grace and finesse in his moves.

To me it's really just between Kobe and TMac but I put in other players that have graceful games as well.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't think anybody else makes basketball look as easy as Tracy McGrady.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tmac plays so smooth....i would agree with that selection


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Which Player has the most graceful game in the league?

By this I mean a player playing with grace and finesse in his moves.

To me it's really just between Kobe and TMac but I put in other players that have graceful games as well. And yes, no Lebron James nothing against his game but the guy is like a freaking bulldozer out there.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't think anybody else makes basketball look as easy as Tracy McGrady.


I would have to agree with this. Good choice. :cheers: 

I'd have to say Vince Carter as well.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TMac and Kobe... Sheed and J. O'Neal for big men


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

T-Mac and Ray Allen


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Matt Bonner


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince Carter. His shot and his movements are so fluid and effortless, and, while a few players in the NBA can jump as high as Vince, I've never seen another player that just seems to float and float and float in the air like he does.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Vince Carter. When he gets after it he is masterful to watch. The dunks, the threes, the three-sixty floaters. Such a graceful passer too. I can almost see why those kats at the Nets board would take a bullet for him


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Carter makes it look the easiest.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ima homer melo...

so smooth, effortless, and that break away dunk is cherry...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry about the error I double posted this thead while trying to create a poll can a mod try to merge the two, thanks.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Come on, this year it has to be LeBron James. He makes 30/6/5/50% look like nothing. And he has been playing pretty decent defense for several weeks now. 

My top 5 in no order:

1) Lebron
2) Kobe
3) Tmac
4) Vince
5) Billups


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

TMac
Ray
VC

Wade can be graceful but he hustles just as well as anyone on the floor.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Come on, this year it has to be LeBron James. He makes 30/6/5/50% look like nothing. And he has been playing pretty decent defense for several weeks now.
> 
> *My top 5 in no order:
> 
> ...


Lebron?? What's so graceful about his game? he has a very effective game but nothing graceful the man is a human bulldozer


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

it's really a tie between Kobe/T-mac and vince..... Kobe can score at will( Mavs game...they just couldn't stop him..)....T-mac..his shots are just crazy but he hits them.. he hits the toughest shots.....Vince is just a combination... if theres 3 players in the key.. he would still spin... switch to the left hand and finish it... and makes it look easy.... so it's a tie between those 3...


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Matt Bonner


Austine Croshere :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Matt Bonner


Definately, it looks like angels are directing his movements on jump shots. So beautiful.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll say Iverson. He gets to any spot he wants to on the floor, handles the ball with ease, and can shoot from anywhere on the court with either his smooth as silk J or his variety of layup releases. He's quick as hell too. I've seen him play in person and the dude just glides all over the court. Watch him run the floor and you'd swear his feet never touches the ground.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

LeBron is the opposite of smooth. His movements are pretty jerky. I wouldn't describe Kobe as particularly graceful, either, except when he's in the air.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

osprey said:


> Lebron?? What's so graceful about his game? he has a very effective game but nothing graceful the man is a human bulldozer


Not as graceful, sure. But he makes things look very easy.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Definately, it looks like angels are directing his movements on jump shots. So beautiful.


Yeah, he plays like he's skipping though the clouds... but he ain't no Adonal Foyle!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince, Tmac, Ray Ray, Kobe and maybe Bron and Wade


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

McGrady has the smoothest game. Ray Allen and Vince Carter are also right up there.

Bryant and James are super-effective, but their games are more conspicuously effortful (in Kobe's case) or more deliberate (in James' case). They don't glide.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> McGrady has the smoothest game. Ray Allen and Vince Carter are also right up there.
> 
> Bryant and James are super-effective, but their games are more conspicuously effortful (in Kobe's case) or more deliberate (in James' case). They don't glide.


I would say this is a very good assessment. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

LeBron's game is very start-stop, herky jerky, like Magic's. Fun to watch, but not graceful at all.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Carter can be graceful, but he is more of a power player. His insane hops and mind-altering dunks are just raw power.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Carter can be graceful, but he is more of a power player. His insane hops and mind-altering dunks are just raw power.


I was about to say the same thing, actually. Carter can be smooth as hell, but when he's going to the hoop it is raw and beautiful aggression at work.


-Chris.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LeBron has a very ungraceful came imho... its kinda herky jerky... T-Mac is by FAR... He looks like he's playing at half speed out there, just kinda... shootin the ball, flat shot... but he's so damn good. It's like effortless...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac...He makes some of the hardest shots looks just so damn easy...


----------



## BenGordonsDefense (Dec 10, 2005)

I know it might be a little off the topic, but I miss Grant Hill pre ankle injury. I loved watching the man play as his game got better each year. The guys who could get to the basket as quickly and smoothly as he could are rare.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince
T-Mac
Ray


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

osprey said:


> Lebron?? What's so graceful about his game? he has a very effective game but nothing graceful *the man is a human bulldozer*


Couldn't help cracking up when I read that lol. But yeah, T-Mac is the most graceful player in the NBA right now. Vince Carter is up there too. Must be in the genes.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I agree with almost everyone. 

It's a joy to watch T-Mac play.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

can a guy be graceful if he slams into oppentents like a recking ball?

If so, my pick is Iverson.

Allen and T-Mac are both good picks though.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

shookem said:


> can a guy be graceful if he slams into oppentents like a recking ball?
> 
> If so, my pick is Iverson.
> 
> Allen and T-Mac are both good picks though.


i dunno, iverson's game is full of sharp quick cuts, his shot is very smooth, but his dribble drives are too sharp and quick to be considered smooth i think. VC and T-mac take this i think...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

osprey said:


> Sorry about the error I double posted this thead while trying to create a poll can a mod try to merge the two, thanks.


Done.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hey lanteri lovin that pierce dunk


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

T-Mac
Ray Allen
Kobe
VC

Honorable mention: Baron Davis. The crazy handle, smooth spin moves... he is definetly up there with the afore mention guys.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Manu is pretty "graceful".... well, he carries and travels a lot but still looks pretty "graceful". lol whatever that means.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking of Manu, but then I snapped back to reality and remembered his flopping. His moves at the basket are sometimes graceful, but I wouldn't call him graceful. He does carry the ball a lot like Dwyane Wade :X Annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jason Colli---- Vince Carter. 

Ray Allen has a really fluid stroke, but the rest of his game isn't particularly graceful.
McGrady gets up there, and has some nice moves, but not as graceful in the air as VC.
Iverson is really fast, but gets bounced around so much, I can't really call his game graceful.
Kobe Bryant. Just 'cause he wears tights, it doesn't make him graceful. 
KG is pretty smooth, but doesn't exactly glide all over the place or anything that I'd call particularly graceful.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Manu is pretty "graceful".... well, he carries and travels a lot but still looks pretty "graceful". lol whatever that means.


I agree with Manu, he just overdoes it with his erratic play though


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Chris Mihm.


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

DEfinitely T mac. Some of his sportscenter replays are just filthy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Chris Mihm.


Did I read right


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Dwyane Wade and Ray Allen.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ray's walk-up threes look so easy. When he drives, he goes under the defender, not above like TMac, Carter, or Kobe. Ray barely jumps when he drives in, but yet his layups never gets blocked. He's got a deceptive speed, kinda like Vince Young.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

haha...vince young does not have deceptive speed. tt dude is fast!

but seriously t-mac has the most graceful game in the league
he might take the toughest shots in the league as well but he makes the majority of them and makes them look so easy too!

and that katrina relief game where he made like 3 half court shots(not heaves)! who else can do that man!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

T-Mac if the question is being graceful.


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

Ray Allen plays with the most finesse moves in the league. he seem to move really slow but manages to get around player. his shooting touch also is second to none in the NBA. TMAC comes in second and Kobe is third. Garnett is next while Carter and Iverson round this set of players up.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Yeah, he plays like he's skipping though the clouds... but he ain't no Adonal Foyle!!!


But you know none of those guys can touch Greg Ostertag.



Seriously, I'd say it goes like this:
1. McGrady
2. Carter
3a. Allen
3b. *Lamar Odom* (I'm surprised he hasn't been mentioned at all)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Guys like AI and Dwyane Wade who play with reckless abandonment are not graceful. I always think of a player who effortless makes long jumpers and acrobatic plays. TMac is a perfect description of a graceful player. His movements are so fluid. It's almost like every thing he does is calculated.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vince and his distant cousin


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince and his distant cousin


That i agree with.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

definetely vince, tmac, and ray allen...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> haha...vince young does not have deceptive speed. tt dude is fast!
> 
> but seriously t-mac has the most graceful game in the league
> he might take the toughest shots in the league as well but he makes the majority of them and makes them look so easy too!
> ...


Vince Young doesn't explode like McNabb or Vick. He seems to be jogging, but you just can't get him. That's how Ray Allen plays.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

T-Mac.


----------



## fobbie (Dec 26, 2005)

Tmac for sure. i mean sometime he look likes hes bored out there. i would also say ray allen, the guy got a sweet stroke.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Vince Young doesn't explode like McNabb or Vick. He seems to be jogging, but you just can't get him. That's how Ray Allen plays.




dude did u see that monster on the game winning TD. unbelievable.
and i still cant believe the texans are gonna pick reggie bush!


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Spriggan said:


> LeBron is the opposite of smooth. His movements are pretty jerky. I wouldn't describe Kobe as particularly graceful, either, except when he's in the air.


Agreed. 

LeBron is very herky jerky. He doesn't move "smoothly" at all. He's more "bulldozer" than ballerina. He just goes at ya and says "you get in my way and you'll be feeling it late next week". Much like Shaq in that sense. 

Kobe isn't graceful either, except when going up for a layup. Once he gets in the air, he can contort his body and hang in the air longer than anyone, which is not to say he jumps higher, just that he "hangs" longer. Anyone see "the layup" against the Mavs and Diop in the FIRST LAL-DAL game this year, the one IN Dallas? What about last year vs the Spurs when Kobe challenged 4 Spurs converged and Kobe DISAPPEARED in the crowd and just threw it up on the OTHER side of the rim just before landing. Crazy. 

But again, ONLY while in the air. When on the ground, he plays too "HARD" to be considered graceful. Finds contact too often. 

My choices would be T-Mac and Ray Allen. Their threes and jumpshots seem so easy and effortless. HELL, even when they drive, they seem to find the lane without being touched. 

But, neither seem to play as hard as they possibly can, which is probably why they're more "graceful" than Kobe and Bron.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

garnett has the most graceful game.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

sherako said:


> I can almost see why those kats at the Nets board would take a bullet for him


 ^^^^^
LOL,that was funny. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



Danny Fortson is poetry on the hardwoods.LOL


All serious T-MAC and Vince they make Kobe look like he is killing himself,and that is a lot to say.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Chris Paul is very smooth. Maybe he's too young to be in this conversation though.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

But the most graceful of all time... The Dream.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Ray....if he wasn't playing in Seattle and was for a bigger market, I'm sure majority of people would agree. He does something graceful each game, generally more than once.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

He's soft but Antawn Jamison can make some unbelievable shots.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

definately ray allen... shooting and movement on the court just looks smooth and effortless


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

If you're talking about making things look easy, I just can't seperate the two. When's he hot, T-Mac just comes down the floor and slings those three-pointers effortlessly, regardless is he's a foot behind the line, or there's a man in his face. The same goes for Kobe. When they get hot, it's just amazing to watch them.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Kobe is extremely graceful; his fadeaways, impossible jumpers and extremely hard layups. Noticed that the hard shots he does does not get announcers out of their seats, the announcers just say that that is normal for him. I would not however consider him the most graceful because I wanna see a huge dunk for Kobe in the game. I wanna see Kobe glide through the air from the foul line! I don't see really anyone much more graceful than another.

Steve Nash for me is also extremely graceful; passes are perfect and executed like it was a science. Tmac too is another guy in the "extremely graceful" list.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

TMac definitely- he makes basketball seem so simple and easy, like it takes no effort for him to score- from shooting a long three, or driving in, going up toward the basket for a dunk, switching in midjump and gliding past for a reverse layup.

Marbury has a pretty effortless jump shot too, especially from really far out.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Ray Allen is smooth as silk. His shots are so effortless looking.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

T-Mac.. seriously everything the man does on the basketball court is smooth. He just makes it look so easy. I think his eye has magic powers...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tmac, he just makes it look too easy...


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

It's VC & T-Mac for me. All time I would have to say MJ and Hakeem.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal Crawford. Not a rough edge in his entire game. Nobody plays the game smoother. Flip Murray is a close second.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> It's VC & T-Mac for me. All time I would have to say MJ and Hakeem.



WoW.I was thinking the same names.Great minds think alike :greatjob:


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

1. VC
2. T-Mac
3. Ray-Ray


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll take T-Mac as the obvious pick, but Chauncey Billups looks pretty graceful/smooth out there.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

forgot about Michael Redd.

Speaking of left handed shooters, there were alot of them at the 3point shooting contest this year. What's with left handers and good shooting?


----------

